# Can you vacuum a swarm?



## GBov

We have a swarm in our oak tree but its well out of my reach but I thought if I stand on the shed and put the long extension on my shop vac I could reach them with it.

How much damage would being vacuumed cause them? If any?

I have sucked up ants with no harm to anyone but me when I opened the shop vac and I suck up wasp nests rather often but make a point to leave it running for ages and NOT to open it for days.

Now, chances are excelent that I will NOT be standing on the shed with shop vac wand in hand but would they survive vacuuming?


----------



## BarbadosSheep

They made vacuums for bees that have lower suction. I think a regular shop vac would shread their wings and probably kill many of them outright. Not worth the risk. 

A guy in my club made his own from pics he found on the internet. Here's a couple of links....

Specs

How to Make a Honey Bee Vacuum | eHow.com


----------



## alleyyooper

Sucking them straight into the shop vac even a 1 HP model would kill more than you saved. the rolling in the coragated hose and the extreame suction at the exhust vent is a major problem.

Use a box in a box design bee vac using an old 3 pound package box.



















Useing this vac do not attempt to put even a full 3 pound of bees in it in the summer.

You could also build one of these.
You regulate the suction with the swinging ply wood piece in front od the suction hose. You can also regulate more if you pull the suction slide on the top open a bit.
Use smooth hose to suck the bees up with so they don't get rolled.



















Normally I use a 1 HP vac but when I am sucking them from 30 feet up I use the bigger vac as I need a bit more suction.



















 Al


----------



## alleyyooper

If you are going after swarms you need more than a vac in your supplys.
A nice small folding table you can set under the swarm lift the swarm up a bit and slide the bottom board and hive under them so they just walk in.










Some thing like this is nice for some swarms 15 to 20 feet up that are hanging.



















You can make your own useing a pipe flange from a plumbing supply company and some conduit from a electric supply shop 24 feet is about all a person can handle.










You need a ladder too. Best money I spent was buying a telescoping Multi ladder rated for 300 pounds. Is as short as 6 foot extends to 10 foot when set like a step ladder and extends to 26 feet straight and fully extended. 

A good set of loppers for cutting branchs when the land owner allows it. Mine cut branches up to 3 inches. I also have a telescoping pole pruner so a high branch can be cut off and carried down the ladder to the hive set up below.

Some thing as simple as a 5 gallon pail with a rope holding the lid near the top is handy.



















 Al


----------

